# Circuitos integrados basicos (para principiantes)



## gesteve (Nov 4, 2011)

*CD 4017*
.: Descripción

Se trata de un contador/divisor o decorificador con 10 salidas. Estructuralmente está formado por un contador Johnson de 5 etapas que puede dividir o contar por cualquier valor entre 2 y 9, con recursos para continuar o detenerse al final del ciclo.









.: El Diagrama de funciones:

Para comprender mejor su funcionamiento lo haremos utilizando el diagrama de funciones.





Con las entradas "Habil. Reloj" y "Reset" a tierra, el contador avanza una etapa a cada transición positiva de la señal de entrada (Reloj). Partiendo entonces de la situación inicial en que "S0" se encuentra a nivel alto y todas las demás a nivel bajo. Con la llegada del primer pulso de entrada tenemos la primera transición. "S0" pasa a nivel bajo y "S1" a nivel alto, todas las demás permanecen en cero.

Con el segundo pulso, "S1" pasa a nivel bajo y "S2" a nivel alto, y así sucesivamente hasta la última.

.: Los otros terminales:

"Habil. Reloj" si está a tierra, hará que se inicie un nuevo ciclo. si está a VDD se consigue solo un ciclo de funcionamiento.

"Carry-Out" Este terminal proporciona un ciclo completo a cada 10 pulsos de entrada, pudiendo usarse para excitar otro 4017 para división sucesiva de frecuencia o recuento por un número superior a 10

"Reset" Si se le aplica un nivel alto, lleva ese nivel al terminal "S0", volviendo a iniciar el recuento. Eso significa que si conectamos este terminal a cualquier salida, cuando ésta se lleve a nivel alto se iniciará un nuevo ciclo. Es decir que si conectamos "S4" a la entrada "Reset" tendremos un recuento sólo hasta 4.



*CD 4029*
.: Descripción

El CD4029 es un contador sincrónico "Up-Down", Contador Progresivo/Regresivo, Preajustable, Binario/Década




Es un contador de 4 bits que opera como década (0000 a 1001), tanto en el sentido creciente como decreciente.

Además de la entrada normal de clock (información de tipo serie) posee 4 entradas disponibles para información paralela. Esas entradas permiten que el contador sea cargado con un determinado dato (número binario) e inicie a partir de allí la cuenta.


En esta imagen tenemos la disposición de los pines del CD4029, y a continuación, una relación de todas sus entradas y salidas, con sus respectivas funciones.

Habilitación Preajuste (Pin 1): Entrada para lectura paralela. Cuando ampliamos un nivel lógico "1", en esta entrada, el contador se carga con la información presente en las entradas paralelas; si no es utilizada debe ser mantenida en "0".

J1, J2, J3, J4 (Pin's 3, 4, 12 y 13 respectivamente): Entradas paralelas de datos. Estas entradas actúan directamente en las salidas del contador, independientemente de cualesquiera otras condiciones, una vez que representan los "presets" de cada flip-flop del contador. En este circuito el digito más significativo (con peso 8) es alterado a través de la entrada J4 (pin3). Si quisieras por ejemplo, que el contador vaya al número 6, debes aplicar a las entradas paralelas el número correspondiente en binario, o sea 0110 (J4=0, J3=1, J2=1, J1=0, ).

Q1, Q2, Q3 y Q4 (Pin's 6, 11, 14 y 2 respectivamente): Salidas del contador. La salida Q4 representa el dígito más significativo del número en binario, por lo tanto Q1 es el menos significativo.

Reloj (Pin 15): Entrada de Reloj. A cada transición ascendente (de "0" a "1") de la señal de Reloj el contador cambia de estado.

Avance/Retroceso (Pin 10): Entrada de control para cuentas crecientes o decrecientes. Un nivel lógico "1" hace que el circuito realice la cuenta creciente, con un nivel "0" la cuenta será decreciente.

Binario/Década (Pin 9): Entrada de control para la cuenta en binario o década/decena. En nivel lógico "1" el circuito cuenta en binario (de 0000 hasta 1111) y en nivel "0" el contador se comporta como una década (contando de 0000 hasta 1001 o sea de 0 a 9).

Entrada Carry (Pin 5): Habilitación del contador Con "1" la cuenta se paraliza. Con "0" el contador funciona normalmente.

Salida Carry (Pin 7): Salida de término de cuenta. Representa la salida "Carry" o "va 1" del contador. El nivel lógico de esta salida varía de "1" a "0" toda vez que el contador alcanza el número máximo de la cuenta, cuando está conectado como contador creciente, o cuando alcanza el menor número de la cuenta, al funcionar como contador decreciente.

En las siguientes imágenes se describe el diagrama de funcionamiento en Modo Década y en Modo Binario











.: Tabla de Verdad:

En la siguiente tabla de verdad se muestran los posibles modos de operación y sus correspondientes entradas de control. En esta tabla los estados representados por "x" son irrelevantes, o sea, pueden ser "1" o "0", indistintamente.


----------



## gesteve (Nov 4, 2011)

*cd4013*
.: Descripción

Este integrado es un doble flip-flop tipo D, en la figura siguiente se puede observar la disposición de terminales y la tabla de verdad correspondiente, numerada de 1 a 6 para interpretar con mayor claridad el análisis de la misma...










1 : En este renglón las entradas están todas en "0"; la transición en sentido positivo del pulso de reloj, no tiene efecto en las salidas, por lo que la salida Q se mantiene en 0 y -Q en 1.

2 : Con las entradas Set y Reset a potencial 0 y el dato a 1, si en la entrada reloj se presente un pulso de transición positiva el Flip-Flop cambia de estado y se mantiene en él, aun después de desaparecer dicho pulso.

3 : Si el pulso de reloj es de transición negativa, aunque las entradas Set y Reset estén a 0, no conmutará independientemente del nivel de la entrada Dato, que puede ser 1 o 0, ya que sólo lo hace en la transición positiva.

4 : En este caso x en la entrada de Reloj y Dato significan que es irrelevante el nivel que tengan ya que al estar a 1 la entrada Reset, el Flip-Flop no producirá ningún cambio.

5 : No tiene importancia la polaridad de las entradas de Reloj y Dato, ya que el cambio de estado se produce llevando Set a 1, y se mantendrá en él aunque esta entrada vuelva a 0. Sólo se volverá al estado anterior (reposo) llevando momentáneamente la entrada Reset a 1.

6 : Esta es una situación en la cual continúa funcionando como R-S, pero con la particularidad de ser seguidor de la señal presente en la entrada Set. Sigue sin tener importancia los niveles de Reloj y Dato. Al llevar el Set a 1, la salida -Q cambia también a 1, pero no lo hace la Salida Q, con lo que no se obtienen los estados complementarios; la salida Q se mantendrá a 1 todo el tiempo que esté a 1 la entrada Set, en cuanto esta entrada vuelva a 0 la salida Q también volverá a 0, esto es así porque la entrada Reset está a nivel 1, y como ya sabemos con positivo en este terminal el Flip-Flop se mantiene en estado de reposo.

.: Circuitos prácticos:

A continuación se describe un circuito general que verifica el funcionamiento del Flip-Flop según su tabla de verdad.





Los cables de prueba son los que estas con líneas de puntos. Los pulsos de la entrada de reloj (CL) se simulan mediante la conexión y desconexión del cable de prueba del terminal 3, (Masa (0) - Flanco de descenso, Vcc (1) - flanco de ascenso).

El LED solo brillará ante la conmutación o puesta a uno del Flip-Flop, puedes experimentar reseteando el circuito (con un 1 en Reset). Un detalle a tener en cuenta es que se pueden producir ruidos eléctricos (rebotes) al conectar los cables de prueba, pero puedes utilizar un capacitor para solucionar este inconveniente.
.: Contador Divisor por dos y/o Llave Oscilante I:

En este caso a modo de ejemplo se estableció 10kHz, con lo que se obtiene a la salida Q : 5kHz.

La llave oscilante o vaivén, cambia de estado con cada pulso de flanco ascendente en la entrada Reloj, en el primero se pone a uno, en el segundo se pone a cero.








.: Contador Divisor por dos y/o Llave Oscilante II:

Se obtiene el mismo efecto que en el caso anterior pero con dos señales de control una para la puesta a 1 y otra de las mismas características para la puesta a 0.








En "A" se trabaja para la puesta a 1 con la entrada de Reloj, y para la puesta a 0 con Reset. Se requiere que la entrada Dato se encuentre en 1.

En "B" se utiliza como un clásico FF R-S, es decir la entrada Set para la puesta a 1 y la entrada Reset para la puesta a 0. Las entradas de Reloj y Dato, en este caso son irrelevantes, es como si no existieran, por lo tanto no tiene importancia el nivel en ellas, en este caso se conectaron a masa para no dejarlas al aire, si estarían a VCC daría igual.

.: Flip-Flop Conectado como Monoestable:

Para realizar un monoestable con este integrado solo se requiere de una Resistencia, un Diodo y un Capacitor. También en este caso se puede operar desde las entradas Reloj o Set y se obtendrán los mismos resultados.








En "A" es operado con la entrada Reloj.

En "B" es operado desde la entrada Set.

En ambos casos un pulso de transición positiva produce el cambio o puesta a 1, con lo cual la salida Q pasa al estado alto. A partir de este instante, el capacitor conectado en Reset comienza a cargarse. Cuando la magnitud de la tensión de carga supera el estado intermedio, actúa la entrada Reset y produce un nuevo cambio que lo pone en estado de reposo nuevamente. La duración del pulso de salida lo determina la red R-C. El diodo se conecta para sacarlo rápidamente del estado intermedio una vez producida la vuelta a 0. Durante la carga del capacitor se encuentra en oposición a la corriente, pero una vez que la salida Q vuelve a 0, queda en directo para la carga obtenida y lleva este potencial a 0 casi instantáneamente.

*cd4066*
.: Presentación

El integrado en sí, es un cuádruple interruptor Bilateral, diseñado para la transmisión o multiplexado de señales digitales o analógicas, puedes considerarlo como un interruptor de conmutación, cada uno de los interruptores dispone de un pin de control y dos pines de entrada/salida, una representación de lo que se vería por dentro sería algo así...





Como verás, también incluí otro integrado en el mismo esquema ya que son compatibles pin a pin, es decir puedes sustituirlo sin ningún inconveniente.

Que sea bidireccional significa que cualquiera de los dos pines de cada interruptor exceptuando al pin de control, puede hacer de entrada mientras el otro es de salida.

Cada interruptor entra en conducción cuando se presenta un nivel alto (superior al 70% de VCC), y en corte cuando se envíe un nivel bajo (inferior al 30% de VCC) por el mismo pin de control.

Veamos ahora un par de aplicaciones en las cuales puedes utilizarlo...

.: Selector de señales analógicas:

En este caso puedes utilizar señales digitales en los pines de control para seleccionar una de las cuatro señales analógicas presentes en los canales A, B, C o D y enviarlo como señal de salida, observa el siguiente esquema...






.: Conversor Digital/Analógico:

Otra de las aplicaciones, es implementarlo como un conversor D/A (Digital/Analógico) de 4 bit's, en donde las distintas combinaciones de los terminales de control entregan en la salida del circuito un nivel de tensión que corresponde particularmente a cada combinación.

Veamos como sería la forma de conexión...





Pensándolo bien, creo que hasta puedes utilizarlo como un potenciómetro pero controlado digitalmente...

Bien, quien le encuentre más aplicaciones que las mande y aquí le agregaremos, ahí queda...

la informacion ha sido extraida de la pagina http://r-luis.xbot.es la cual me sirvió mucho cuando empezaba y por eso os la e querido subir si alguien tiene alguna duda que me lo diga y intentare ayudarlos


----------

